# It's never gonna stop



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Seriously 7 feet in 18 days. One to two more feet on Thursday/Friday. It latest storm started Saturday at noon and stalled over my city. It stopped after 4am Tuesday and before I woke up. It's absurd. Mother Nature is a Seahawks fan! At least I have the highlights to keep me going.

I fully expect people to post nice warm pictures shoot I'll even take some dirt and mud pictures anything but snow. No more snow!!! My eyes. The glare. No more room!!!
















Climbing around the house to shovel out the intake outtake things for the heat.









Top pic was on Friday. Bottom was this morning. 








My sister standing with her arm straight up in the air. I'm in my driveway she is in the walkway.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Freezing his buns off. Hasn't got above 20 in the last month for more than one day








So much white 








The endless shoveling until another plow comes by and you do it again. Or we get more snow. Ughhh








Just suckssssss


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

OMG that is crazy!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Neighbor kids using the shed as a luge lol they also built a snowman up on the roof too. Giving me heart attacks sliding onto the slow blown area. Gonna crack they heads lol.








At least I get to work at home with my buddy. He is mad at the hours I'm spending shoveling without him so it's nice to be able to hang with him and work instead of driving in the nastiness.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh Ames. I feel for you. I cannot imagine what that is like. I've never lived in the snow or better yet even seen it. I really hope it warms up for you guys.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

That's lot of snow Ames, I saw it also on the news here that records were broken.
And more snow is coming.
Stay warm.....
Jim


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I was thinking of you and Rebecca when I heard you were going to get hit again.
Un-fricking-believable!! I know longer feel your pain, I can only imagine it at this point. Feel bad for all of you going through this. Remember, what doesn't kill you ............


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That's just unbelievable! Us Seahawks fans have been getting poured on, we always get rain instead of snow. I hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the sympathies everyone. It really is something I have never seen before and hope to never see again. Yes records being broken everyday. The worst is the oldest subway system in the United States is in Boston and it's not used to working in this weather. So you can't drive since there is no parking in the city with all the snow and can't take public transpo since it keeps freezing and breaking. Sucks. We have a new governor I feel kinda bad for him. (I don't like him cause he calls lady reporters sweethearts but the men sir) so I feel kinda bad to have his first month on the job such a shit show lol

Kai it is pretty for two seconds but that's about it. Pictures are totally able to capture the beauty. You're fine "missing" out seeing it. The only thing is the sound of the crunch walking on packed down snow makes. Very unique. Or the glint of pain shooting through your head when you first step outside and the sun is reflecting off everything and you opened your eyes super slow but you can't keep up you just can't open them anymore lol. It's like getting your eye dilated at the eye doctor all the time. It's horrible lol



TeamCourter said:


> That's just unbelievable! Us Seahawks fans have been getting poured on, we always get rain instead of snow. I hope it gets better for you soon!


Haha thanks I guess I feel a little better knowing you are all getting rained on lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, this sucks man. Enough is enough!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> Yeah, this sucks man. Enough is enough!


Glad you're alive and kicking still. Jeesh


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You ladies need to become snow birds and come down here in the winter time. Skip that whole snow and shoveling BS.
Sorry you are dealing with the nonsense. But glad you both get to work from home.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

agreed! Super Early retirement might be calling lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Just heard the forecast for NE this morning. Did one of you piss off the snow gods? LOL. Positively sickening. Thought are obviously with you's.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

This should be in VIP i need to swear now.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> This should be in VIP i need to swear now.


Rebecca, it was you who came to mind when I talked of someone pissing off the snow gods. LOL!! Believe me, you have every right to swear and more. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Insane temperatures this weekend with hurricane winds not a good combo. Please don't let me lose power. Please don't let me lose power!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

It is to the point of being really scary. Those high winds not only make huge drifts of snow but often take out the power lines. Here in Chi Town we have had only a small amount of snow today but high winds continue through tonight with wind chill of -22F. Winter sucks. 

Hang in there Amy and Rebecca, Spring is bound to come and then all you have to deal with is the flooding. LOL.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow that's truly insane and omg I hope you will not lose your power Ames&Rebecca.
When it does happen how do you stay warm enz... or have you been preparing by a generator or something, well take care the both of you two

This also reminds me of that movie 'The day after tomorrow' brrrrrrrrr


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

So crazy!! Hope everyone stays warm and dry!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear you and appreciate the good thoughts. Hope Rebecca is ok. Winds were crazy today but thankfully still have power. Should be dying down by the morning but freezing cold still going on. No generator and not snow blower on my end. It's brutal!!! Snow is like powder so it won't stick to the piles. Drifts 8 feet tall from the winds. It's crazy. I don't know how they measure lol

I was all excited for Sunday til I realized its day 4 of expected snow and 36 degrees which means potentially heavy wet snow or freezing rain. Never ending guys. Seriously so insane.









Shoveling has turned into a game to see how to get it to the top without spilling it over the other side...

Good work out. I think my aim and height were ok need to work on the form lol








Never ending cycle 















With more snow expected this week I'm sure we will beat the records especially since this year totals were basically the last 4 weeks. Prior to that we had 6 inches...








Even beating Syracuse!?!! That's insane!! lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey, I am ok but this is depressing as all hell. Luckily I work from home and don't have to leave the house... but damn i'm going stir crazy.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for checking in Rebecca. Glad you're doing OK. How is Sully managing outside?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Joe, Sully does what he has to do then gets his ass back inside ..lol

Guess What? Its snowing again! FML


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Crap that means it's almost to me lol Only five days it HASNT snowed this month. Ugh and more this weekend which will be nasty heavy snow rain combo. Yeah buddy just what we need on top of 7 feet of snow. Ughhhhh

So glad I get to park my car in a garage at work to thaw out. So many friends cars breaking down and all kinds of drama.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Snowed here sunday night..no plows or anything make it out by house so we get stuck. My little car cant make it out of this neighborhood. Glad I don't have as much as you guys! Id be going nuts.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

another 6 inches today. more Thursday and Sunday.

these are funny http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/please-stop-snowing#.ebYqkEJK2


----------

